# Star wars canyon



## R988 (Apr 26, 2006)

nice little write up of US navy training in Oman
http://homepage.mac.com/lexl/iblog/C744401703/E404939310/index.html


----------



## rochie (Nov 21, 2006)

i read in a magazine years ago about that canyon in oman, story was that an f-15 pilot went through then pulled up and hit a navy a-6 losing 2 thirds of his wing but still managed to land, the a-6 went down


----------

